# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Hotel, private home,etc....jus someting cheap for 7 nights..Any suggestions???

## Stacey

Hello,  Looking for cheap place to stay for 7 nights, first week of October....me and one other person.   I spend a lot of time in JA, but I always stay in Negril so I am really unfamiliar with MoBay properties.   I usually stay in Negril at private home for about one month and I usually pay $20 - $25US per night, but this upcoming trip I can only stay like one week so I would prefer to stay closer to the airport.  I am not picky, just want a little privacy and my own bathroom.   If anyone knows of anyplace that sounds anything like this, please let me know.  I appreciate any suggestions. 

Thank You!!!

----------


## Jeri365

We usually stay in Negril and are staying in MoBay for the first time at the end of our trip. I've noticed that properties are a bit more pricey for what you get. Even the secluded cottages and rooms away from the beach are asking $50/night. We are used to Negril Cliff prices which are more afordable. Good Luck and I hope someone can find you something in the $25 range worth staying in. Since we are only staying in MoBay for 3 days, I bite the bullet and went with a condo at $70/night. Ouch

----------


## Sista Whistle

Here are some options:

http://www.realadventures.com/listin...-Real-Get-Away
Like 45 Euro a nite. Jacuzzi on the roof, view all ova town, possible to buy foods & drinks. Taxi from / to Mobay down town, like 60 JA$.

Cheap, old, dirty place (but good enough for me!!) down town: Linkgage Guesthouse in Churchstreet, JA$ 1500-2000 a nite. Very closeby buspark, ATM and Digicel. 9524546/ 4610237

Or connect with Karl Lauwrence!! Cell: 4533444
Hes Jamaican, lives in Mobay, knows a lot about JA and has a very nice, clean rental living, up in Rose Hall.
Check my pic's (Sista Whistle, Netherlands, Leiden) and his profile @  www.couchsurfing.org   If you meet him, please give him my blessings!

For other pic's from the places, check my 3 JA albums www.picasaweb.googl.com/sistawhistle 

Please, let me know if things worked out!

Guidance & av lots o fun!!

----------


## ackee

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/The...35777323127070

The View Guest House $55 US per night .. 10 minutes from airport. They used to pick up free from airport..

new york and Jamaica numbers for info 
1- 516-343-2424     or      Jamaica  1- 876-952-3175

----------

